# mehrere COUNT angaben gleichzeitig?



## harderph (15. Januar 2008)

Moin habmal frage geibt es eigendlich etwas wo ich nur eine Db abfrage brauch aber mehrere aufzälungen anzeigt? das wäre jetzt ein abfrage wieviele nachrichten in posteingang sind.

```
$sql = "SELECT COUNT(*) FROM briefkasten WHERE piud='".$_SESSION["user_id"]."' AND geloescht='0'";
$query = mysql_query($sql) or die (mysql_error());
$eingang = mysql_fetch_array($query);
```

ich häte aber gerne noch eineige mehr von der selben tabelle 

neue nachrichten- Insgesamt
Ausgang-Insgesamt
gelöschte/ Gespeicherte- Insgesamt!

Wie kann man das den realesieren das  man nur eine DB abfrage brauch aber mehrere werte bekommt?


----------



## Bernd1984 (18. Januar 2008)

Hallo harderph,

da benutzt du UNION, dann bekommst du die Ergebnisse von mehreren Selects in einem Ergebnis


```
(SELECT wert FROM tabelle1 WHERE id=2)
UNION
(SELECT wert FROM tabelle2 WHERE id=1)
ORDER BY wert;
```


----------

